# 65w 6500k Fluorex floodlight



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

Well...I'm always looking for more efficient ways to do things. I saw that a few people on here were using these 65w fluorex lights. Some sites say they put out 4550 lumens and others say 6825 lumens. Anyway I was wondering if these were better to use than your standard CFL. If so I was thinking of picking up 4 of these and mounting them up into the grow cabinet I'm working on.


----------



## Brouli

there is a thread  call CFL 101   by cyberquest that should help you .
65 watt put down 4500 lumes  85 watt 6500 and 1000 wat put down over 10000 lumes   and you can get them in homedepot 


Ps. those are CFL


----------



## DLtoker

Wow, those are pretty inefficient compared to tubes that is...


----------



## Muad'dib

I have a couple of these that i am planning to use for cloning / seedlings.
The back of the box says...



> 65watt Flourex Bulb, 6825 Lumens (scotopic lumens), 4550 Lumens (photopic), Color temp 6500K, ave life 10,000 hrs, cost per annum $34



Cheap to run, nice temp, and i would go with the 4550Lumens as close to reality! Thats why I am gonna go for two.

I was planning on using some of these as side lights for veg, but, my HID's will overpower these and I realise that i wouldnt get much from the CFL if used with anything else.

I could see a row of these used for veggin use, though it may be slower growth.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

hmm, I was going to use 4 of these in a small grow box to veg my plants and then switch over to an HPS to flower under.


----------



## Brouli

guys honestly dont buy them thru internet you can get them  in homedepot


----------



## Muad'dib

Been down to Home Depot today to check on things. These are currently going for $34 at my local one, so yeah, getting them through Ebay etc, would cost you more money than the light is worth.

Also. I picked up a 100W/650 CFL bulb. I didnt see any fittings for it, but, its defiantely a 100W Fluorex!
(Lights of America 100 watt fluorescent super flood light                                             Wattage: 100 watts; Incandescent Equiv.: 750 watts; Light Output: 6,500 lumens (photopic); Color Temperature: 6,500 Kelvin ) 

The guy on the counter said that they were expecting 150W/1000 Fluorex in soon with an expected output of 10,000 photopic lumens at 6500K temp!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

damn! I guess I'll check out my local HD and see if they carry it. What kind of fixtures do these bulbs take though? I assuming you can't just get the mogul socket and plug them in? I think these need the fixtures because they contain the ballast and all inside.


----------



## Muad'dib

I guess that either the store didnt have any more fixtures left, or, seeing as the guy said that they had just got the bulbs in, the fixtures will be following soon.

The cost of the bulb itself... $12. States on the outside 





> This bulb is designed to be used with 100 watt fixture models including Lights of America models 92100, 92101 and 92102


----------



## Muad'dib

Oh.. forgot to state, yeah.. its just bulb, not ballast. The ballasts are in the fixture. and yup, 120V


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I don't think they are. They don't have the big bottom piece like other CFLs. So you would need the fixture because it has the ballast components behind the reflector.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

word..let me know how the 65w are. I'm thinking of going with 4 of the 65w or maybe 4 100w for my small tv stand grow box. I feel like I'll need the 100w for my 2' 6" x 2' grow box.


----------



## Muad'dib

2ft6 by 2ft???
Hmm... try two of the 65W side by side.

If you wanna wait for the 100W, its your deal, but, at $30 ish... per 65W, its a nice deal.

Also look on your local free ads (craigslist, etc) you can get HPS and MH lights on there, cheapish.

I just got two 400W 'parking lot' HPS lights for $20 each! OK, these are in 'weatherproof' metal boxes, and have glass fronts, but, I dont see any reason why they wont be useful! I also see Low bay MH lights for $30....


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

You know, I've been thinking of buying a parking lot hps. I found a 250w for 95 bucks on ebay. Ballast built into the housing and with the tempered glass. I don't suppose you could direct me to those 400w hps lights you got?


----------



## Muad'dib

I found mine on my local Craigslist site. I was searching for 
'HPS', 'High Pressure Sodium', 'MH', 'Metal Halide' (check Halyde also, people misspell), and 'grow light'. 

Another place to look is builders recycle yards or ask your local city/county council if they have any used that they would like to sell.
The ones that i can see on Ebay are either new or quite expensive. Search 'parking lot' on Ebay, and you will see what i mean.

I got a couple of these





and a couple of 150W HPS.. the 150W's dont work, but installing a new ballast is simple.

Removing the mounting hardware reduces the weight a LOT!! I am now gonna drill some holes in the back to fit hanging hooks!


----------



## Canadian_Budder

..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

yup. I actually only bought 2 and have some other cfls hanging above. Planning on buying probably 1 more to do something similar to yours, but turned the other way. I'm using an hps for flowering. How far away do you have your floods too? I keep mine about 5 inches away at most.


----------



## Canadian_Budder

Ill tell you - i drill holed in the top of the fixtures to let the warm air rise up and out... and i can get my lights really freakin' close.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

Hmmm...I was thinking of doing that...but then I got lazy and didn't want to pull the things apart. So...I just put some eye hooks on the edges and hung them. I haven't run into any problems with heat so I think it's ok. But I know those air holes will extend the life of the system...Eh...we'll see.


----------



## Canadian_Budder

The extra release of heat helps the bulbs last much longer. I was curious about this, so I phoned the engineering dept that designs these lights. 

The guy was helpful, friendly and informed me that these lights are normally used for outdoor security and because they have an "eye" that automatically turns this light off during the day they are designed to run 8-10 hours on average per day. He told me if I intended to run this 24hours a day (like I do) then I should drill holes in the top, OR  not install the plastic shield over the light. He said that the lights would work fine, but the bulbs wouldn't last as long if they were exsposed to long periods of heat. 

He did mention that a lot of people use them to grow pot and they can tell because the bulbs wont last an entire year without ventilation around the bulb, and they ask for a new bulb under the warranty.

The last thing he said was " these lights are designed to last outside and running at night when it's cooler, with ample of fresh air circulating around it ". 

From that conversation I gathered that I should drill holes in all new fixtures I purchase. This year I bought 4 new ones, and chucked the rest out.

Another interesting thing he said was " Do not over load any plugs, because the fixtures have a built in fuse, that is a "ONE TIME FUSE ONLY" which means, if the fuse is required by the fixture to stop an overload...the fixture will no longer function...

I still think its WWWWWWWAY safe than any other setup i've had....and much cheaper to operate and replace.


Skin ur dink,

Canadian_Budder   : - )


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I think I'm just going to take off the lense because i have a fan that blows air around. That should get some air moving over the bulb. Did your seeds sprout under the lights? I have 2 that have sprouted and are growing already, but I have another 11 that I just put into dirt after germinating. I was thinking of putting the ones that need to sprout in the sunlight to get the warmth, but will I'd rather stick them under the lights if they'll do the job also.


----------



## Canadian_Budder

Well I always put my seeds in little jiffy peat pellets... stick em' in a little greenhouse type thing I bought for 5$ @ walmart.... Then I put them above an electrical heater...and give them 24 hour blast of heat....then throw them under the lights... 

I've had really seed results... I plant normally 10 seeds at a time and end up with 9 or 10 plants.


----------



## Grower_Dude

I just purchased a 100 watt flourex bulb with fixture at Home Depot for a tad over $50. The fixture is nice as it has pivoting arm. I expect that if I don't use the glass shield then heat shouldn't be an issue. I'll post back in a few days to report further.


----------



## Grower_Dude

An update about my flourex purchase. I had it for about two weeks running 20 hour on and 4 hours off. Even though I did not have the light shield attached as a means of minimizing heat, the bulb failed.

In contrast, the 50w HPS that I also purchased at Home Depot seems to be working just fine under these conditions.

Grower Dude


----------

